# How do you give back to the sport? Or plan to?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Getting a little older and more established usually means we have more wisdom, time and money. Pick two. 

How do you give back to the sport? Donations? Trail building? Organizing bike groups and fundraisers? Recruiting and teaching others about our cult?

Any suggestions on how best to mobilize?


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

If you've been riding since the 1980's and are still pissed mt. biking got booted from Wilderness, the PCT, Marin singletrack, etc... please consider donating some $$$ to the Sustainable Trails Coalition. We are close to launching the first effort to lobby Congress to remove age old bias against mountain biking. We need more $ to fund the lobbyists for 12 months, while the political climate is favorable. There is no other way to change the rules. This is our time!

Visit the website to learn more and to donate. Thanks!

www.sustainabletrailscoalition.org


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I give back to cycling in general but not back to mountain biking, specifically. I'll need to step up, I guess.

For Cycling in general, I have volunteered and Marshalled the King Ridge Grand Fondo and that is always a great event. Aside from that, I help set up and then provide SAG support for the Tour de Fuzz, here in Sonoma County. This is a great event!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

I've got time for sure, wisdom is questionable, and money not so much.
So I do ride, a lot.
And I participate in any trail building and maintenance my club needs me for.
Also, I'm that nice guy you meet on the trail that gives you directions or assists in a repair.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Barman1 said:


> ...
> Also, I'm that nice guy you meet on the trail that gives you directions or assists in a repair.


Yup, that can't be understated. Every encounter with another biker or trail user is a great opportunity. Shock them with kindness I say and offer the shirt on your back when folks need help.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

I use my bike knowledge to help get a 'wreak' home. Even used my backpack to tow a rider out. Mostly, I understudy people, and offer coaching tips where it is appropriate. Apart from the Velodrome, I see riders in all disciplines and if I find them not making it to the finish of a ride very well, I look at why, then coach them through their difficulty by riding with them and sharing their experiences, bridge gaps, offer a rest by draughting for awhile until they connect all the dots, and they get the thrill of arriving.
Seeing people accomplish goals does it for me.

Eric


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll stop anytime -- fun ride, training ride, endurance race -- to help somebody out that needs it, especially if they seem like newbies.

I give $$$ to IMBA and the new Sustainable Trails Coalition and two local/regional mtb clubs because without their work, I've got nowhere but paved roads to ride.

I used to do a lot of trail work party days, but a bad hand injury a few years back put me in a spot where I've decided that I'll use the rest of what I've got left in it for riding, not working.

Being without kids, I'm pretty proud that I mentored and started informally coaching a youngster who was interested in endurance racing for the last 6 years. I think I waited for 10 minutes for him at the bottom of the biggest descent on our first ride, and now he rides with me out of friendship and politeness, because he's gotten so fast that I can't hold a candle to him!

I keep all three of my wife's bikes tuned and running smoothly, but I'm not sure that counts in this category!


----------



## RoadTire (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey! I can contribute to this thread. YeeHaw! (now _that's_ vintage. :thumbsup:

FB4K: Free Bikes for Kidz. Volunteer wrench. This will be my 3rd year. 150 something hours, maybe more last year from Oct - Dec. Every kind of youngsters bikes, including some contributed for the schools mtb racing crowd.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Can someone help me find my glasses?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Trail work. Trimming. Mowing. Lopping. Maintenance. Everyone loves to ride and take in the trail, but how many "give back" by doing some hours of trail grooming so others can enjoy? Buy a hedge trimmer, pair of loppers, weed whacker, chainsaw, machete, scythe - whatever you can to hit up your local trails and trim back the jungle when you can. See some face slappers, knee and ankle slappers out there on your favorite loop? Stop and take care of it - or go back later with your tools and trim that section of trail. It's simple trail community service that too few participate in as they wait for others to do the work for them. *Don't be that kind of trail user! *:nono:

Join your local trail organization. Make a donation to that organization. Show up for the work days that you can. Ask what you can do.:thumbsup:

Host an event such as a mountain bike race, trail run, time trial, or work day.

I do all of the above and have the luxury of time in the summer based on my work schedule being tied to the academic calendar to do as much as I can to "give back".

Carpal tunnel be damned!

BB

My new toys this year are approaching 50+ hours of use...



__
https://flic.kr/p/vE3g47
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't preach it, but if given an opportunity, I express to people that it would help a lot if every mountain biker did at least 1 + 2 every year. 

By that I mean, the 1 = join the local or state wide mountain bike advocacy group, and by the 2 I mean do two of the following things each year - contribute extra dollars toward a specific fundraiser or the mnt bike general fund, build trails, maintain trails, volunteer at mountain bike events, volunteer your specific skills/experience to the mountain bike club (for example website maint, board of directors, admin help, finance or accounting, etc), teach skills classes. This isn't meant to be an exhaustive listing of what all could qualify as a "2" item.

If every mountain biker did 1 + 2 every year, mountain biking in general would greatly benefit.

I make sure I do 1 + 2 every year. In fact, I do far more than 1 + 2, but if you love what you do, it isn't a chore.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Since I started mtb (2008) I have given back to mtb community by doing local volunteer work in ways such as being an active commitee member, doing trail maintenance, trail building, assisting with trail alignments, donations (local and non local). So I guess I can say I give back.

One of my goals for 2015 included devoting 1 day per month to volunteer work http://forums.mtbr.com/eastern-canada/2015-goals-races-events-943661.html#post11675739

It's also a nice feeling riding a section of trail I helped to build or haul out trash... things that go unnoticed

































My hubby (singlesprocket )and I enjoy giving back to the mtb community


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Do trail work
Represent our group well, make user group relations a priority
Share information and stoke
Ride with less experienced riders
Pick up trash
Spend a mint on bikes and encourage others to
Support LBSs, participate in shop rides
In-kind donation to MTB advocacy groups
Encourage bicycle travel and rec via Adventure Cycling membership


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm on the board of the local IMBA club that we started 6ish years ago. In 6 years we've gone from an initial $10000 project start (we raised half and the county matched) to last year with the county of Maui spending >$300,000 to finally finish that project and allocating > $500,000.00 for trail work on the island for the next year. We have monthly trail work days but after the initial buzz wore off it's now the same small handful that shows up each time.
Caveat: we are very lucky to have a pro mountain bike as the head of the local county trail work division. It's been huge for us.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Lead and run the kids program in my local mtb race organization for several seasons, being a parent of a racing kid got me into that. Was part of the parents support group on a roadie team and after relocating to NY got involved as a coach for a NICA composite team and do occasional trail maintenance.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

NS NEMBA member here, dig dirt, ride, repeat. 99% of my rides I carry a folding saw. I take care of my local trails. Who else would? New trails = awesome riding. Any work not pedaling is considered cross training.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

1) Trail work
2) Joined my local mtn bike association (seems to be one in every region of the country by now) many years ago and still pay dues.
3) Teach youngsters (anyone younger than I am is a youngster) to ride and respect the trails.

Our local association had a program that encouraged trail work (for some). They would put your name in for a drawing for all kinds of schwag for each time one would show up for trail work. Last year I won a frame (Niner hardtail). I sold it online to a guy in Washington state and donated the money back to the association. The local group needs that money way more than I.

Ride on folks!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm friendly to fellow riders... I encourage others to take up the sport... I treat trails with respect... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
'GET OFF MY LAWN!! YA DIRTY HIPPIE!!'


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

We help out on Trail Days. You meet the best members of the sport here. As one Trail Coordinator said,
"The people who come out for a Trail Day have servant's hearts. They know there are needs, and they are giving of themselves to meet those needs. True Salt-of-the-Earth people."

Bravo to all who pitch in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Trail building/maintenance, membership in IMBA & JORBA (Jersey Off-Road Biking Association). I used to lead boy scout overnight mountain bike and camping trips too when my boys were involved in scouting.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

For many years there's been more giving back than riding. I first joined some advocacy efforts 20+ years ago, and have been seriously into trail building for 15 years. I've been trail steward, started a city bike park, have been doing long-range planning, and in our ski club was one of the founders of a very successful youth MTB program. In recent years I've been on two club boards, and am president of an IMBA chapter.

I've pulled others into this and we have a pretty decent scene going now. Some benefactors have funded one of the best trail pros period and bought a mini ex. Still LOTS of thankless work but we've got more support, sponsorship and membership these days. Chat with president of the brewery near me around 5 years ago just had the debut of a beer to help fundraising and a great party event with around 300 people present. 

There's some payback. After 10 years of planning and work this summer launched one of the nicest rides in the area that's also car-free from home.

One bummer is my back can't do the trail work like it once did. Yesterday's 2.5 hours of dirt shaping and cutting roots is misery today.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Trail work

Coaching students

Getting my family out on bikes

Getting new riders out on trails


----------



## granpa (Sep 11, 2007)

The local IMBA club had lost its 501c3 and was fading away. When they said "Everyone that *doesn't* want to be President, take a step backwards", I didn't hear it. I ended up being club President. Now muddling through as best I can.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

shouldn't this be in life?


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I support my Local bike shop and Swampclub.org.

I some times ride with friends but most often I ride alone, So when I see new riders, new to mtb'ing and or new to my favorite trails I always ask If they would like a ride guide. Almost every time I find these new comers to be very grateful and accept my offer.

I lead by example, this is how I give back,,,
then,
I lead them to the back of the park after taking them down every single track on the way making sure they are totally worn out and I leave them behind 

Just kidding Hah !

I always carry out trash I find on the trail and always have a small folding cross cut saw and a good set of Nippers with me, I use them as I ride, plays hell on my Strava


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

BruceBrown said:


> My new toys this year are approaching 50+ hours of use...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey BruceB, what kind of a mower is that?


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

1) Organized TM
2) Ninja TM-more of this with my 10" folding saw, clippers and Milwaukee brushless Sawzall with extra battery.
3) Been fortunate to donate to fallen cyclists and the cycling community from years of hard work.
4) Turning my roadie prick buds onto dirt.
5) Being the most positive, cheerful person that other trail users meet every day.
6) RIDE


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Simplemind said:


> Hey BruceB, what kind of a mower is that?


Earthquake Viper walk behind string trimmer.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

When I die, they can bury me face down and use me as a bike rack.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> When I die, they can bury me face down and use me as a bike rack.


What wheel size will you accept?


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

BruceBrown said:


> What wheel size will you accept?


I suffer from Gluteal Deficiency Syndrome, so probably 650b and under...

(Dear Mozilla, "Gluteal" is a real word)


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

After I die, some of my ashes will be poured on the grounds where my wheels once rolled.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Hawg said:


> After I die, some of my ashes will be poured on the grounds where my wheels once rolled.


That's what Brent Thompson, the guy that created the trail system at Bootleg did. 
His son spread some of his ashes on one of the trails. It was pretty funny when people started to hear what happened. LOL
I said "We're all taking a little of Brent home with us."


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

Edit.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Fuzzle said:


> Edit.


But inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ride + trail build + rest + ride =


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

cyclelicious said:


> Ride + trail build + rest + ride =
> 
> View attachment 1027264
> 
> ...


Love it!



Ericmopar said:


> But inquiring minds want to know.


I can't remember.


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

Been seriously riding for 9 years now.

I've been the lead on building the first mtb trails in our county park system, right here in town, for the last three years. It's only a small park, and short amount of trails, but there are three volunteers working on it and at 52 I'm the youngest.

I take care of our local bicycling news and advocacy web site.

I make trail maps for clubs and organizations that need them and can't afford to hire a pro cartographer. And I contribute gps tracks to Trailforks mapping efforts.

My bicycling work got me nominated for the county park board, where I've been 'the mountain biker' for almost two years.

Love this sport and all it's done for me. My number one therapy for stress and depression is riding a bicycle.

Steve Z


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

I do both as Ladmo suggests; trail work and donations. Just wish I had more time because the only thing that brings me as much peace as riding the trails is working the trails. Plus I work swing so a lot of my work is done by myself. Trail saw here and a little raking there. Best I can do.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

By writing a book about it?









At this point, the sport owes ME! /s


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've done it all. I foudned and was president of the first iteration of a local mtb club. I've built tons of trail along side the guys who really have the viosions - I just move dirt and rocks. I worked on a massive trail plan project for a local area that involved mapping, a NPS grant, working across agencies.... sucked the life out of me and I quit biking for a few years.

Now I'm back at it. I truly love working with women. Over the years I have always has some sort of women's ride going on. Two years ago I joined up with our local LIV ambassador and we've been running a hugely sucessful women's ride during the season. In addition, I got my Level 1 coaching certificate, plus training from Evergreen, and I've been teaching fundamentals for a couple of years now.

Eek, I'm back on the board of the new iteration of a mtb club as education director. I made it very clear that education is all I'm going to do. I'm done with meetings, trail plans, documents etc. So far, so good. There's a balance between helping out and keeping my mtb life manageable. 

We (hub and I) donate $$ whenever we can. I'm pretty passionate about the Sustainable Trails Coalition and what they are trying to accomplish.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

When I first read the title I thought, "Gosh, I don't really give back to mountain biking, I just ride." But as I read through the responses I realized I do give back.... but mostly for selfish reasons: I want to ride more and better trails!

I've served on the board of our local trails alliance since its inception 10-12 years ago. Great Basin Trails Alliance
I'm a member of IMBA and donate to their trail building and legal funds (I hate that money is what it takes to get things done with the government but I realize it's true.... Join IMBA or some other trails advocacy group today if you aren't a member already!)
I build trail and do trail maintenance
I write bike reviews and contribute my knowledge (what little of it there is) here on mtbr
I love taking noobs riding


----------



## SlimL (Aug 5, 2013)

KRob said:


> When I first read the title I thought, "Gosh, I don't really give back to mountain biking, I just ride." But as I read through the responses I realized I do give back.... but mostly for selfish reasons: I want to ride more and better trails!
> 
> I've served on the board of our local trails alliance since its inception 10-12 years ago. Great Basin Trails Alliance
> I'm a member of IMBA and donate to their trail building and legal funds (I hate that money is what it takes to get things done with the government but I realize it's true.... Join IMBA or some other trails advocacy group today if you aren't a member already!)
> ...


Good advice. Both here and there.


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

fc said:


> Getting a little older and more established usually means we have more wisdom, time and money. Pick two.
> 
> How do you give back to the sport? Donations? Trail building? Organizing bike groups and fundraisers? Recruiting and teaching others about our cult?
> 
> Any suggestions on how best to mobilize?


I already coach students from my school, run twice weekly after school sessions and organize trips away fro students to compete in regional events.

Involved in local trail building, teaching students how to build trails and have been in local club management.

Conrad:thumbsup:


----------

